# Personal request



## Dirk Ehlert (Jul 25, 2017)

Dear Vi-Forum,

I have a personal request. I am currently in the process of preparing for an O-1 Visa as I wanna work in LA.

After suggestions of my lawyer who takes care of it I am now at preparing a list of 10 people that are working in the industry to prepare so-called "recommendation letters". I have a bunch of people already lined up that I have been or still am working with (directors from movies I've done, production music companies etc) but he told me that not all of these 10 necessarily need to be people that I have already worked with.
Obviously these recommendation letters must come from someone who is working in / part of this industry (composer, director, producer etc, the "bigger" the name obviously the better). 
I know it's a long shot but if there is someone out there, that I may not have been in contact with yet, but who has heard of me or my work before (be it composing or my work in the sample industry) I'd highly appreciate it if you could get in touch with me via PM to sort out details.

It would of course also be interesting to chat with others who went through the same O-1 procedure already for tips / hints etc. 

I honestly ask you to not consider this as bragging about myself, that's actually the least I wanna do, but it is necessary to put some light above my head to apply for the O-1.

Thanks so much for your consideration and help.
Dirk


----------



## Amadeus (Jul 25, 2017)

Unfortunately, I cannot help (since I am from Germany as well and no professional) but I really appreciate your videos on Youtube and wish you the best of luck with this endeavor.


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Jul 25, 2017)

Thanks @Amadeus appreciate the comment.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jul 25, 2017)

As a fellow hopeful US Visa applicant, I wish you the best of luck.
The process is not as easy as I'd hoped.


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Jul 25, 2017)

Just bumping this again more timezonefriendly  thanks


----------



## Allegro (Jul 25, 2017)

I am applying myself for an O1B. In a similar situation as you OP. Maybe we can share our work / research and help speed up the process? I asked my old clients (movie directors) and some US based singers whom I am friends with (haven't worked with them yet) for letters too. So fingers crossed.

Wish you all the best and I'll update this post whenever I find anything worth sharing.


----------



## lucky909091 (Jun 22, 2018)

I bumped this thread because I am a great fan of Dirk's work and I am curious what happened meanwhile - one year later?


----------



## R. Soul (Jun 22, 2018)

lucky909091 said:


> I bumped this thread because I am a great fan of Dirk's work and I am curious what happened meanwhile - one year later?


I don't know any particular details, but I know he lives in LA now. 
I see him post studio updates on Facebook.


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Jun 22, 2018)

lucky909091 said:


> I bumped this thread because I am a great fan of Dirk's work and I am curious what happened meanwhile - one year later?


Hey, thanks for reminding me of this old thread, indeed a year ago already...damn time flies. Anyway, we're here in LA since 2 months, approved for 3 years. So everything worked out in the end


----------

